# Deload weeks:  What you do:



## Gadawg (Feb 2, 2019)

Gotta take a week off from lifting. I have gone way too long(almost 5 months).  Pulled something deadlifting last week anyway so it's a good time for it. 

Plan to do cardio about 45 mins every day and hit abs really hard. 

Do you guys do anything else on a deload week, like a few really light high rep sets per bodypart just to pump some blood in?


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2019)

Half the weight, Half the volume workouts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Half the weight, Half the volume workouts.



Pretty much yeah. 

Just get a little pump going and leave. 

Doing nothing will just make you stiffen up.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 2, 2019)

just enough to get the blood flowing.  Just did one this week.  There's nothing wrong with just staying out of the gym completely other than it wucks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> just enough to get the blood flowing.  Just did one this week.  There's nothing wrong with just staying out of the gym completely other than it wucks.



Yeah it totally wucks


----------



## Spongy (Feb 2, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it totally wucks



Goddammit Jin...


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 2, 2019)

I cant stay out completely. Gotta do cardio to some extent every day anyway or I lose my mind


----------



## DF (Feb 2, 2019)

Eat BACON!!!!


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't deload. Not that I feel it's a bad thing, it's just not for me. Off or on like a light switch.


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm in the middle of one right now - about 70% on compounds with less volume. Just focusing on solid form. More accessory movements and cardio to make up the time.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 5, 2019)

Today would normally be chest day. Did one set of bench and one on incline at 185. Just enough reps to start some burning. Then onto cardio and abs


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 5, 2019)

Depending on your training, your deload week can simply be your week one of your next cycle. This can be done if you’re used to ramping up for 3 weeks and instead of backing off so much on that 4th week that it’s almost pointless, just start your week one. Its usually pretty light anyways if you’re training how I mentioned above.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 12, 2019)

Sleep.

10charzzzzzzz


----------

